# Specialty Saw ?



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 3, 2016)

I bought this old saw today not knowing what it is used for, the top bar is adjustable to shorten the blade length of cut. After I got home I found the answer online. I would have never guessed the correct answer.Anyone ever used one or know what it is used to cut ? The squares on the table 6 1/4 in wide so you can get an idea of its size


----------



## tortadise (Feb 3, 2016)

Coping saw. Back before they would miter base boards, crown molding, window and door mullions. They would cope the profile of trim and bevels into meeting a perfect inside corner or joint by hand. These saws have what is similar to a piano like wire with serrated teeth. You have to know word working to use them and cope properly. Very awesome tools. I'd suggest giving it a go. Just take a profile of two pieces of trim and trace the profile on one piece with bevels and then you hand cut that shape so they fit together and make a seemless inside joint. That's how it was done back yonder.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 3, 2016)

tortadise said:


> Coping saw. Back before they would miter base boards, crown molding, window and door mullions. They would cope the profile of trim and bevels into meeting a perfect inside corner or joint by hand. These saws have what is similar to a piano like wire with serrated teeth. You have to know word working to use them and cope properly. Very awesome tools. I'd suggest giving it a go. Just take a profile of two pieces of trim and trace the profile on one piece with bevels and then you hand cut that shape so they fit together and make a seemless inside joint. That's how it was done back yonder.


Sorry Kelly  it has a much more specialty use than a coping saw. another hint they use special different size cutting utensils, not always called blades.


----------



## weldorNate (Feb 3, 2016)

jewlers saw


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 4, 2016)

weldorNate said:


> jewlers saw


Nope,sorry.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 4, 2016)

looks just like an old hack saw to me.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 4, 2016)

Another Hint, Think about strings, when in the right hands are musical.


----------



## tortadise (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Sorry Kelly  it has a much more specialty use than a coping saw. another hint they use special different size cutting utensils, not always called blades.


Man it totally looks like a coping saw. Only other item I can think of is a cheese cutting saw. Lol. I love cheese.


----------



## aimeerusko (Mar 7, 2016)

Kinda looks like the old medical saw in a anatomy class room. Used for sawing off body parts


----------



## wellington (Mar 7, 2016)

You must be a young one.We have a couple of them. My dad even more. Still use them.


----------



## wellington (Mar 7, 2016)

Oops, maybe we don't have them. It looks exactly like our coping saws. Thought for sure that's what it was. Is it used for string instruments like the violin or guitar?
I guess seeing I was wrong the first time, you may not nessicarily be a youngen


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 7, 2016)

I Belive you have a Civil War Amputation Saw.......
Check this out .....
Dating American antique surgical bone saws by comparative anatomy

By Dr. Michael Echols
http://www.medicalantiques.com/civilwar/Articles/Dating_saws_by_comparative_anatomy.htm


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 7, 2016)

aimeerusko said:


> Kinda looks like the old medical saw in a anatomy class room. Used for sawing off body parts
> View attachment 167116


*New*
I Belive you have a Civil War Amputation Saw.......
Check this out .....
Dating American antique surgical bone saws by comparative anatomy

By Dr. Michael Echols
http://www.medicalantiques.com/civilwar/Articles/Dating_saws_by_comparative_anatomy.htm


----------



## Lancecham (Mar 7, 2016)

It looks very very close to this Old jewelers Coping saw on Ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-JEWELER...854015?hash=item5b20f3847f:g:OM0AAOSwG-1W0l0f


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 7, 2016)

wellington said:


> Oops, maybe we don't have them. It looks exactly like our coping saws. Thought for sure that's what it was. Is it used for string instruments like the violin or guitar?
> I guess seeing I was wrong the first time, you may not nessicarily be a youngen


Yes, It's a Guitar Nut Slotting File Saw, I found it under fiddle saw. It is used to cut the guide slots for the strings, the blades are files of different diameters, not like regular saw blades.


aimeerusko said:


> Kinda looks like the old medical saw in a anatomy class room. Used for sawing off body parts
> View attachment 167116


Not the right answer but I love the pistol grip handle on this bone saw.


----------

